# Transplanted Vine Still Dormant



## RedSun (May 30, 2015)

Just for the fun of it, I transplanted a Concord type vine last fall. The trunk is about index finger thick. But so far it is still dormant.

So I took the shovel and tried to remove it. Then I saw a bunch of white hair (roots) down there. I put back the soil and did not remove it.

Why is this thing still dormant? I can think the trunk may be cold damaged. But the roots are still alive and well. I can wait, but just wonder why this happens?


----------



## RedSun (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone has anything similar?


----------



## gaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

Have you watered well and fertilized?


----------



## RedSun (Jun 1, 2015)

gaboy said:


> Have you watered well and fertilized?



Yes. I do not think fertilizing matters much here.


----------



## RedSun (Jun 2, 2015)

Just saw the tiny bud pushing 6" above ground. I guess I just waked this sleeping giant....


----------



## garymc (Jun 2, 2015)

I've heard of grabbing the trunk of a sapling and shaking it in the spring to wake it up. I just had one of my vines that I could have sworn was dead open a bud at ground level this week. It was pencil diameter, had been 5 feet tall last year (2014) after being transplanted the fall of 2013. This spring I pruned it back until I reached live wood about 4 inches high. the 4 inches of wood were starting to rot. Then a couple of leaves came out of the stem at ground level. I'm sure this is the latest I have ever seen a vine wake up here.


----------



## RedSun (Jun 2, 2015)

I do not know if the vine has sunk deeper in the ground, or the old wood was winter damaged. But the vines knows what it is doing. It needs stronger stimulation.


----------



## RedSun (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is the vine today. Since it had two trunks, I just train this way. The 3rd bud is coming out too. A lot of weeds....


----------



## RedSun (Jul 31, 2015)

Here is the vine today. The shoots are about 4' tall. I'm sure they can reach 6' by the end of the season. I'm going to keep two main trunks. It is amazing such a late start can push this fast.


----------



## treesaver (Nov 9, 2016)

I had a storm come up a couple years ago (imagine that, it's Kansas) that blew an enclosed trailer through the middle of four rows of vines. I cried! Fast forward a year, I had several vines that were broke off at ground level, and one refused to come back. I had rooted cuttings, and decided to replace it after no change in over a year. Was I surprised when I dug out the old vine! Roots were alive and well, but had seen NO growth in way over a year. Was too late to save it at that point, so the new vine has a new home! Go figure!


----------

